

'Socrates' Mirrors the Platonic Touch of Rossellini (1971) - walterbell
http://www.nytimes.com/movie/review?res=9B06E4D81038EF34BC4E51DFB767838A669EDE

======
walterbell
The film is available on YouTube with optional machine-translated subtitles,
[https://youtube.com/watch?v=TOE9BjCHaws](https://youtube.com/watch?v=TOE9BjCHaws)

